# NW Folklife Festival - May 22-25, Seattle



## veggieguy12 (Apr 15, 2009)

Northwest Folklife Home Page

multiple simultaneous performers on stages and the common lawn around the Space Needle

all sort of punk-folk, bluegrass, jug-band types busk there

free/donation-based entry

good place to full- and part-time travelers from other parts


----------



## macks (Apr 16, 2009)

I'll be there! Anyone else? I'm down to hang out and/or busk with any StPers!


----------



## Angela (Apr 16, 2009)

Last year they had some really great bands playing and it's always good for busking. Not sure if I'm gonna make it this year but probably.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 16, 2009)

i'll be in austin during this event... sucks cause i'd really have liked to go to this though.


----------



## Ghostie (Apr 20, 2009)

The person I was going to start traveling with is postponing our departure date and gave me the green light to go ahead on my own. So this is do-able for me now that I can leave whenever I want and it sounds awesome. If anyone is heading up to Seattle from my area, I'd love to travel with them.


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Apr 21, 2009)

I'll do my darndest to get there!!


----------



## macks (Apr 21, 2009)

Nope, it's all totally free. 

Even the dank food in the trash cans.


----------



## soymilkshakes (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh! Fun! I was planning on heading up to Seattle in any case, I'll probably be around for this.


----------



## Dameon (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm going to be there. I've hit up Folk Life for the past few years running. Blackbird Raum from Santa Cruz is usually there, as well as lots of kickass local bands.


----------



## connerR (Apr 25, 2009)

If I don't end up going to Oklahoma (which seems less likely be the day) then I'll try and make it to this!


----------



## macks (Apr 28, 2009)

Just checked out the schedule of bands, sounds sweet:

Below the Salt, Dandelion Junk Queens, and Blackbird Raum on the fountain stage Sat. night! Baby Gramps (!!!), Molasses, Conjugal Visitors, Blair Street Mugwumps, Crow Quill Night Owls, Water Tower Bucket Boys.

Awesome!!!


----------



## tapes (May 17, 2009)

gonna be there! a few of my friends' bands are playing and me and some friends plan on doing lots of busking while we're in town, too.


----------



## Dameon (May 18, 2009)

Only four more days to go. Expect to see me hanging around the area near the northwest corner of the Center House (the corner closest to the fountain), which is where all the cool jug-type bands always play (Blackbird Raum, Dandelion Junk Queens, so on and so forth). Feel free to say hi.


----------



## gangleri (May 19, 2009)

I will also be there. Way excited. Any meetup planned?


----------



## macks (May 19, 2009)

I'm going to probably just keep an eye out for people, I'll be hanging around the busking jugband corner a bit too. It'll be like a scavenger hunt.


----------



## Treee (May 19, 2009)

I remember one time at folklife when I ate some cake and got really high. I love this event, so much good music! Keep your eyes open for a tall weirdo with a scanner. I would probably spend my whole weekend there, except there is a big messenger event going on too.


----------



## Angela (May 19, 2009)

gangleri said:


> I will also be there. Way excited. Any meetup planned?



I'm definitely gonna be there. I haven't heard anything about a meet up but I'm sure folks will probably run into each other.


----------



## Dameon (May 20, 2009)

Why don't we plan a meetup? Say Saturday, about 3 pm, at the aforementioned jug band corner? That way it's not just randomly running into each other.


----------



## veggieguy12 (May 20, 2009)

Maybe I'll post Arrow's awesome STP patch to a nearby pole or lamppost or tree, so everyone who knows this will find us. Or maybe I won't, I'm kinda lazy.

But I will be down for unlocking a certain bountiful and locked dumpster I know of, especially if comrades help me not get caught (I believe I have a warrant for Washington, and I'm not looking to spend a week in jail yet).


----------



## veggieguy12 (May 20, 2009)

[internet hiccup]


----------



## pola negri (May 20, 2009)

I want details on this supposed secret dumpster business...


----------



## Tiphareth (May 21, 2009)

veggieguy12 said:


> Northwest Folklife Home Page
> 
> multiple simultaneous performers on stages and the common lawn around the Space Needle
> 
> ...



Fuck yes, check your private messages.


----------



## Mogwai (May 21, 2009)

I'll be heading up there tomorrow for the weekend. Gonna meet up with a few other folks from Portland while I'm there too. Should be good times. Might be busking a little, we'll see.


----------



## Tiphareth (May 21, 2009)

I'll be there it seems like. I'm really excited.


----------

